# معلومات عن السباكة من الكود العالمي 2009 الجزء الثاني



## م. رياض النجار (14 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سنعاود بإذنه تعالى المناقشة في المود العالمي للسباكة, والذي كنت قد بدات به منذ مدة وتوقفت بسبب الاصابة.
المهم وصلنا للفصل السادس وهو بعنوان 
Water Supply And Distribution
ولمن يريد الجزء الأول فمن هنا
​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 سبتمبر 2011)

في البداية: عم يعرف المؤلف الماء الصالح للشرب Potable وهو الماء الصالح للشرب والغسل والطبخ والاستحمام ...الخ.
المباني السكنية وغيرها يجب أن تزود بالماء الصالح للشرب, لكل أنواع القواعد الموجودة....مغاسل - شورات - غسالات - ....الخ 
المهم الماء الصالح للشرب هو الأساسي في الاستخدام.
الماء الغير صالح للشرب non-potable لا يستخدم إلا في صمامات الطرد flush valves للمراحيض والمباول فقط....
​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 سبتمبر 2011)

the main water pipe
خط الماء الرئيسي يسمى ماء الخدمة water service والذي يجب أن يملك قطر أقل شي 0.75 انش
قياس الأنبوب يجب أن يكون متوافق مع متطلبات الكود..ليؤمن الحجم الكافي من الماء وبضغط كاف لجميع الأحواض والقواعد.
​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 سبتمبر 2011)

- بالنسبة لخط الماء الموجود في خندق مشترك مع مواسير صرف, وهنا نقطة مهمة وهي: يجب ان يكون قاع ماسورة الماء بعيدة عن ماسورة الصرف على الأقل 12 انش في أي نقطة.
- يجب عمل قواعد لدعم مواسير الماء على الأقل 12 انش فوق مواسير الصرف.
- عندما تكون ماسورة الماء تحت ماسورة الصرف ...فإنه يجب ملء مسافة قدرها 5 أقدام بمواد ردم "رمل مدكوك " بين الأنبوبين.
- ليس من المقبول مرور ماسورة الماء في منطقة ملوثة أو احتمال التلوث فيها وارد.
- عند تقاطع ماسورة الماء مع ماسورة الصرف فغن المسافة المذكورة سابقا لاتعد كافية, ولذلك يجب ان تكون ماسورة الماء ضمن سليف على الأقل لـ 5 أقدام بشكل أفقي عن نقطة التقاطع وبكلا الاتجاهين ( 5 أقدام يمين و5 أقدام يسار).


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 سبتمبر 2011)

- عند مرور انبوب الماء في منطقة معرضة للفيضان...يجب أن تحمى.
- ويجب أيضاً أن تحمى من الصقيع.
- عمق ماسورة الماء تعتمد على الطقس, وعم يقول راجع الكود الخاص ببلدك لتحديد عمق الأنبوب.
- يجب أخذ الحيطة والحذر عند ردم خنادق مواسير الماء..ومواد الردم يجب أن تكون خالية من المواد الحادة أو أي شيء قد يسبب تلف للمواسير.
- عند دخول المواسير إلى المبنى خلال أو تحت القواعد يجب أن تحمى بواسطة سيلف. قطر السليف على الأقل يجب أن يكون ضعفي قطر ماسورة التغذية.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 سبتمبر 2011)

بعد دخول الماسورة إلى المبنى عندها تسمى ماسورة توزيع...ولذلك يجب الانتباه إلى نوعية المادة بتاع المواسير,,علشان في مواد تصلح للنقل ولا تصلح لأن تكون مواسير توزيع.....


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 سبتمبر 2011)

supplies
التغذيات الخاصة بالقواعد Fixture supplies هي المواسير التي تخرج من القاعدة, ماسورة التغذية خارجة من الجدار أو الأرضية إلى القاعدة.
هذه المواسير قد لايزيد طولها عن 30 انش..وقياس قطرها يختلف من قاعدة لأخرى حسب المتطلبات الخاصة لكل قاعدة أو حوض.
انبوب التغذية يجب أن يمتد من الجدار المجاور أو الأرضية إلى الحوض الذي سيخدمه.
عند استخدام وصلات مرنة لتنقيص القطر بين ماسورة التغذية والقاعدة ...يجب أن تكون من مواد ومنتج معتمد...


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 سبتمبر 2011)

Pressure - reducing Valves:
يجب تركيب هذه المحابس على أنظمة الماء عندما يكون ضغط الماء القادم أكثر من 80 باوند في النش المربع.
- تلغى هذه القاعدة عندما تكون الأداة المغذاة باليوم تتطلب ضغطا عاليا....


----------



## الأمين حسن (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الجبار والطيب وأعانك الله على إتمام هذا الشرح الطيب, ولكن عندي سؤالين لو تتكرم وتجاوب عليهم الأول أريد أن أعرف الإرتفاعات من الأرض وحتى صمام التغذية للقواعد المختلفة مثل الحمامات واأحواض الغسيل وأحواض الشوارات مذكوره في الكود ولا لأ؟, الثاني متى نركب أجهزة منع الرجوع للمائع داخل التوصيلات في الحمام ؟ anti back flow


----------



## م. رياض النجار (17 سبتمبر 2011)

الأمين حسن قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الجبار والطيب وأعانك الله على إتمام هذا الشرح الطيب, ولكن عندي سؤالين لو تتكرم وتجاوب عليهم الأول أريد أن أعرف الإرتفاعات من الأرض وحتى صمام التغذية للقواعد المختلفة مثل الحمامات واأحواض الغسيل وأحواض الشوارات مذكوره في الكود ولا لأ؟, الثاني متى نركب أجهزة منع الرجوع للمائع داخل التوصيلات في الحمام ؟ anti back flow


أخي الكريم هل من الممكن جعل الاسئلة في موضوع منفصل....لسببين الأول: المنفعة العامة,, والثاني: للتركيز في شيء واحد في الموضوع


----------



## م. رياض النجار (17 سبتمبر 2011)

Water Hummer
من أهم نتائج الطرق المائي هو تصدع الأنابيب.
يوجد عدة طرق لمكافحة الطرق المائي ومنها:
- تركيب غرفة هواءair chamberفوق كل حنفية أو محبس.
- تركيب خامد المطرقة المائية ...وهو يقدم أداء جيد في التحكم بهذه المشكلة.
- خزانات التمدد يمكن أن تساعد في هذه النقطة.
هذه الظاهرة توجد بقوة حول المحابس سريعة الانغلاق. مثل ball cocks (بنسميها عوامة أو فواشة بسوريا) و محابس الغسالات washing machine valves. 
يمكن تفادي هذه الظاهرة عن طريق تجنب الطول الزائد في الأنابيب, وذلك بجعل المواسير تسلك طريق offset وبالتالي يمكن تخفيض هذه الظاهرة ..
تركب هذه الدوات أقرب ما يمكن للمحابس سريعة الانغلاق.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (17 سبتمبر 2011)

Tanks
-خزان الماء هو البديل المحتمل للماء منخفض الضغط.
-يجب أن يحمى من التلوث وأن لا يكون تحت خزان أو مواسير صرف.
-إذا كان من النوع الذي يعمل بالجاذبية gravity type يجب ان يجهز بتدابير لمنع الفيض..
-الماء الداخل إلى خزانات الجاذبية يجب أن يتحكم بها أوتوماتيكيا إما عن طريق ball cock أو العوامة,,أو أي أداة معتمدة لهذا الغرض.
-الماء يجب أن يدخل إلى الخزان عبر فجوة هوائية....الفجوة على الأقل 4 انش فوق حافة الفيضان.
- يجهز الخزان بمحبس لصرف الماء عند الحاجة...وأكيد رح يكون من أسفل الخزان...


----------



## م. رياض النجار (17 سبتمبر 2011)

pressurized water tanks
هذه الخزنات هي الأكثر مصادفة في السباكة الحديثة. وتستخدم مع الأنظمة الجيدة.
- يجب أن تزود هذه الخزانات بمحبس تفريغ vacuum relief valve في قمة الخزان.
- المحبس يجب أن يعاير ليعمل على درجة الحرارة القصوى 200 فهرنهايت والضغط الأعظمي 200 PSI.
- أقل حجم للمحبس هو 5 انش.
- من الضروري أيضا تجهيز الخزان بمحبس تخفيف ضغط.
- صمامات الأمان هذه يجب أن يركب على خط الماء الداخل إلى الخزان أو على الخزان نفسه.
- محبس تخفيف الضغط يعمل أو يطلق عندما يصل الضغط في الخزان إلى مستوى الخطر.
- إطلاق هذه المابس يجب أن يكون ضمن أنابيب تنقل الماء الخارج إلى إحدى مخارج الصرف في نظام الصرف.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (17 سبتمبر 2011)

Did you know
Not all water sources are capable of providing optimum water pressure. When this is the case, a booster pump may be required to increase water pressure. If water pressure fluctuates heavily, the water distribution system must be designed to operate on the minimum water pressure anticipated.
When calculating the water pressure needs of a system, you can use information provided by your code book. There should be ratings for all common fixtures that will show the minimum pressure requirements for each type of fixture. A water-distribution system must be sized to operate satisfactorily under peak demands.
Booster pumps are required to be equipped with low-water cutoffs. These safety devices are required to prevent the possibility of a vacuum, which may cause backsiphonage.
​


----------

